# Cuttlebone binge?



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I swear Roo is trying to give me gray hairs, you guys.

Last night, she decided she was going to try and eat her entire cuttlebone. She's had it in her cage for a while, and usually just chews a bit once or twice a day. Last night she was going at it for a good 20 minutes. I THINK she was just using it like a toy to destroy, but I'm not sure. I took it away when I noticed she was breaking off some really sharp pieces, which concerned me. 

So, my question is, what do I do now? Do you think this is a sign that she's feeling calcium deficient for some reason, or is she just having fun with it? She gets veggies high in calcium, and she's been eating a good number of Harrison's pellets, which I believe also have calcium and vitamin D. She also gets full spectrum light or sun from my patio (with the sliding glass door open). She's actually been less hormonal since the time change, so I don't THINK she's getting ready to lay eggs or anything like that.

I don't really want to give the cuttlebone back, now that I've seen her break off the sharp back pieces. She also had one or two poops overnight that were a little bit chalky (not like the pics of kidney failure that I've seen, but a bit more than normal), so I assume this was from consuming all that calcium at once. Her droppings are back to normal this morning. 

Should I shave the cuttlebone onto her food? Is this cause for concern, or just a quirk? She chews anything she can get her beak on, so I'm pretty sure that's all it was, but I'm still sort of unsettled.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmmm... good question. I have not seen my Tiels go after their cuttlebone this way. And that's even with laying eggs. I'm wondering if she really was playing with it.. attacking it. Does she have anything else to shred in her cage? If you are feeding her the varied diet you mention and she has always had access to her cuttlebone.. I don't see how it could be a deficiency. But that's just my opinion. Maybe she just really found it cool that she could tear it apart.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She has a TON of toys that are shreddable. Literally every toy she has is chewable/shreddable, and they're all natural fiber ones. The only thing really different was that she had knocked the holder sort of sideways, which I guess made the edge more accessible to her. So maybe that's what made her decide to play with it. It is completely like her to ignore a toy for weeks, and then suddenly be like "OMG AWESOME" and destroy it in an hour.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe she's the typical woman. She wanted a new one.. so destroy the old. LOL!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL! Probably. Seriously, this bird. I just want to have one boring day with her.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

And if you had that one boring day.. you would still question if something was wrong with her. So NOT boring! lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That is so sadly true.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

She knows she has you wrapped around her talon.  And it shouldn't be any other way.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sigh. And I can't even dye my gray hairs back to normal because I know she likes to preen them.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

lol! I refuse to dye my hair. I don't have many gray hairs yet.. I have a few. But **** it.. I earned them. My sister put her first gray hair in a zip lock baggie in the freezer. Why? I have no clue. lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My dad went gray in college. That probably does not bode well for me, especially since I seem to love a stressful life.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky only went through the cuttle bone like it was millet when about to lay eggs and when she was feeding the babies, went through 3-4 a week as cookie was at it too


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She wasn't at it THAT much. I hope she's not about to lay eggs. :/ Her hormonal behaviors are greatly reduced since it's been getting dark earlier, so I doubt it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you guys think I should put it back in? I don't want her to get hurt from overeating it/breaking off sharp pieces, but if she needs it I wouldn't want to deprive her.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I cant really see any harm to be honest


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've read that it can cause crop impaction, or even internal bleeding if they eat the sharp parts?


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Shade attacks cuttlebones too. It's something completely out of the blue. He just goes down tow heer it is and starts shredding everything until it becomes a little ball. He doesn't eat everything, he mostly loves destroying the entire thing, covering the floor with dust. Have u ever tried to squeeze a cuttlebone? They turn to dust easily, they're made of very thin layers of calcium, I don't think it's a problem... They're just some reckless birds xD

I know what you mean... some night i wake up at 4 am to check cuz i think i heard a noise. I'm becoming a freak paranoid! 

During the day i hear them fall/jump on the cage floor, and the cage is very big. Sometimes I decide to check only to find one of them climbing up the bars with a 'heee heee.. oops!' look on their faces... -.-'


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Eollica said:


> Have u ever tried to squeeze a cuttlebone? They turn to dust easily, they're made of very thin layers of calcium, I don't think it's a problem... They're just some reckless birds xD


The front part is soft but the back layer is brittle and sharp. She had turned the holder around and was breaking really sharp pieces off. One of them actually cut my finger when I picked it up off the bottom. She was mostly dropping it on the bottom, but I'm not really sure how much she was eating, or whether she got any of the sharp parts in her mouth.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey.. an idea. (Sorry.. Imagination Movers are a regular in this household) Maybe trying one of those flavored ones? Maybe she tore it apart because she's sick of it? I know it's probably not the case.. but might work with a flavored one.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was thinking about getting a mineral block instead, since at least that wouldn't have any sharp pieces. I did put the cuttlebone back in a bit ago, and so far she hasn't shown any interest in it. So I guess it's not like she was starved for calcium or something. I wonder if she might have decided it was more fun than her other toys because I was sitting by that side of the cage last night. I don't normally do that.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

My girl went through her cuttlebone in one day once - freaked me out too. I put a new one in in a different spot and she went back to the "normal" few little scratches here and there. 

Maybe you can try that?
its possible she just decided she wanted a new one


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just put it back in and she's leaving it alone, chewing on a different toy. So maybe that was enough. I may end up only giving it to her in the evening when I can supervise. She has a bunch of things like that, including some of her toys, because sometimes she gets really hardcore about chewing/tearing things up, and I worry that she could hurt herself. The other day she got her head stuck in a loop that she'd pulled off her munch ball, so now she doesn't get to have that unsupervised either. >.<


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think I'm going to get her this holder, so she can't flip it around as easily. http://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Compan...KHSQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321210495&sr=8-1


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

wow i love that holder - im going to get myself one!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Could one of the forum nutrition experts please take a look at this and tell me if I should be giving her the cuttlebone or not? I'm so confused as to whether she really can overdose on it in a way that would be harmful.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please? I really need to know whether I should give her some with her dinner tonight. i don't want to make it worse if she does have some kind of deficiency. I don't want to be obnoxious, but I'm really worried.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry i really cant help you! But without being an expert, i would say that maybe you could put it in there for a few hours and if your worried about her ingesting too much, just take it out after she has had a bit of a chew on it.

Good luck!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, MissCV. Yeah, that's what I ended up doing. She ignored it. 

I do still need a more permanent solution, though. I'm not sure whether it's safe to leave it in there now, or whether it would be better to get her a mineral block instead, or just give it to her under supervision. THIS BIRD. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had cockatiels that suddenly decided to destroy their cuttlebone. They were doing it just for fun, and left heaps of cuttle dust in the bottom of the cage.

I have that cuttlebone holder. It's nice, although the "strap" in the middle doesn't have enough girth to hold a nice thick cuttlebone. It's really good with thin cuttlebones.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, so now I'm having the opposite worry. This morning Roo weighs 82.5g. That's a gain of about 2g in three days. Now I'm concerned that she IS getting ready to lay an egg. On the other hand, she doesn't have big poops, she hasn't been extra nesty... Does this sound like egg laying, or not? I can't stay home to watch her. :/


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I would just remove the cuttlebone. I do not suppy cuttlebone to any of my birds. If I plan to pair them up I will give a mineral block. I have had birds in the past eat too much of the cuttlebone and get impacted, or if they had it with babies in the nest impact them. 

Calcium sources should be from their food. If there is a need for additional calcium I use CalciBoost: http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/calciboost-powder.html


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you think a gain of 2g in 3 days suggests possible egg development? I really hope not. :/ She's shown no other signs.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay.. lol What I am going to say.. please know I am not trying to sound harsh. You have had a lot of ups and downs with Roo. Lots of reason to worry and keep a very protective eye on her. But I think you need to take a deep breath and take a step back. It is good to have a nice watchful eye on our birds, but I think you are so used to examining things sooo closely that you are almost looking for something to be wrong every minute of the day. You are an awesome birdie momma.. but at this rate.. you are going to find yourself in the psych ward. lol

I know I can't tell you to stop worrying.. because you won't.  But maybe just let Roo be Roo for a bit. If the cuttlebone worries you, just remove it and shave a little on her food. She's finally gaining weight! This is good! It doesn't necessarily mean there is something wrong.. or that she will lay an egg. Even if she does lay an egg, there are many, many birds who lay eggs without problems. I think you have to move away from diagnosing her every move. You are going to make yourself sick with worry this way... and I for one enjoy your posts... and would like to keep you and your sanity here!  

So again, I hope I don't sound harsh, that is not my intent.  You have to also remember that birds can pick up on our emotions. If you are constant nervous wreck.. poor Roo will be too. Take a breath... and enjoy your beautiful Roo!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ususally there is a weight gain of 5-6 grams as an egg is being formed.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

No, don't worry DyArianna, you are absolutely right. This is what happens when you give a scientist a pet, and add on a healthy dose of anxiety. I have issues with unknowns and situations that I can't explain.  

I know I should be thrilled about the gain. I think it was just such a shock because she's weighed EXACTLY THE SAME for about a month now. But she did eat a bunch this weekend while I was sitting around writing term papers. A month ago if she'd weighed 82g, I would have been dancing around the apartment with joy. The irony is that I almost didn't weigh her today, because I am trying to convince myself that it's okay to go to weekly weigh-ins. She had good food and plenty of sunshine this weekend, so you are right that she should be fine no matter what her body is doing. I think I will shave some cuttlebone on her food today and leave it at that.

Thank you for being my voice of sanity this morning.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Ususally there is a weight gain of 5-6 grams as an egg is being formed.


How fast does that happen, though? That's what I'm not clear on. Would that be all at once or over a period of several days? I'd like to know for future reference.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It takes a couple days for an egg to form. The illus (click for a larger view) shows the steps it goes thru in the oviduct. So over a 2 day period there would be a gradual weight gain.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So then 1-2g in a 3 day period would seem to be too slow for that. Of course, it COULD have all happened yesterday, but I doubt it. I will try not to obsess too much.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I would put it back in if it were me. Mango tore into his cuttlebone once when I first got him. I truly believe a bird will eat what his/her body needs. Or if she was just playing with it, either way....I would put it back in.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the holder you posted and Sunny hates it. I'm not sure why. He won't go near it. However, I think it would solve your problem about worrying about the sharp edges. My other suggestion- which you already thought of- was trying a mineral block. I don't have any advice on the egg laying, but it sounds like Roo is fine. It sound like she chewed it because she thought it was fun.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dont you love how a week ago, I was all freaked out that she'd never gain weight, and now I'm freaked out because she IS gaining? sometimes I wish I could stick my head back in the sand and be a totally ignorant owner. It would definitely be more relaxing, not that I could ever actually do that.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo is back to her normal empty-crop weight tonight, so no egg. Major sigh of relief. I will get her a mineral block tomorrow. I meant to stop today, but it was storming like crazy on my way home.


----------

